# Just Purchased Aqueon® 15 Gallon Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit



## larryq

Anyone else have this aquarium?

The Dimensions: 13.6" x 13.8" x 24.8"

I have the white freshwater sand and I am looking for a piece of driftwood to out in it also

My question is what types of fish would be good in this aquarium. I am planning on putting a 20-25 gallon filter in to make filtration better and adding a moonlight so I can view my tank at night

I want to have as many fish as I can or maybe a big fish mixed with some smaller fish too

Anyone have any stocking opinions??


----------



## Goby

Most freshwater fish prefer dark substrate...in my experience, it calms them. It definitely brings out their colors more in comparison to light substrate. I once inherited a similar sized tank and kept a small school (6 or so) of featherfin rainbows with a couple bottom feeders, shrimp and snails. A kuhli loach would appreciate fine sand and they have the same water needs as featherfins. Gallon for gallon, tower tanks are best stocked more lightly than long tanks due to their smaller surface area. I'd also beef up the filter for the same reason. Before you place your substrate consider what types of plants you may want to keep. White sand by itself is chemically inert when it comes to supporting life. You may want to consider mixing it with something.


----------



## majerah1

I have the same tank. I like it. Though word of caution the light is terrible. Mine worked for about three days then the ballast started to go. I have to beat it to get it to come on which, since its on a timer, is pointless. Therefore I placed two of the fluval clip on PC lights. Also made my own glass canopy since the light was built into the top.

The filter does ok for what I need it for. I am housing B. Albimarginata and E. Gilberti in mine. With a spare B. Mac until I get him a different spot. As for stocking, your limited because of the size. Angels are too big, and schoolers wouldnt like how little room they have for side to side. However, if you like them, shrimp would love it. I have a 3D background, for when my shrimp get here they will be going in. They love all sorts of vertical space.


----------



## larryq

majerah1 said:


> I have the same tank. I like it. Though word of caution the light is terrible. Mine worked for about three days then the ballast started to go. I have to beat it to get it to come on which, since its on a timer, is pointless. Therefore I placed two of the fluval clip on PC lights. Also made my own glass canopy since the light was built into the top.
> 
> The filter does ok for what I need it for. I am housing B. Albimarginata and E. Gilberti in mine. With a spare B. Mac until I get him a different spot. As for stocking, your limited because of the size. Angels are too big, and schoolers wouldnt like how little room they have for side to side. However, if you like them, shrimp would love it. I have a 3D background, for when my shrimp get here they will be going in. They love all sorts of vertical space.




Could you post some pics of your 15 gallon column setup?


----------



## majerah1

Sure. 

Keep in mind the algae is there for when my shrimp get there and big boy will move to another shrimp free setup. 




my lights and homemade glass canopy


----------



## larryq

Your tank looks great!!

Though mine wont be planted, mine is gonna have a branchy driftwood center piece with white sand and fake corral

I would like to mount this light fixture onto the lid the tank comes with. Like just cut out the light fixture that comes with it and screw this one over the opening

Do you think it could work?












This light has the led daylight and moonlight setting witch is why I want it


----------



## majerah1

I suppose it could. Never thought of that.


----------



## larryq

majerah1 said:


> I suppose it could. Never thought of that.




Yeah i think it would really make my tank "pop"

I think it would look great in your tank too. Not sure how it would work with plants. I have never had a planted tank. I just wanna get a few small fish that are active and down always hide


----------



## majerah1

I hear ya there. 

I personally wont keep a tank without plants even my qt tanks have them.


----------



## Goby

larryq said:


> Yeah i think it would really make my tank "pop"
> 
> I think it would look great in your tank too. Not sure how it would work with plants. I have never had a planted tank. I just wanna get a few small fish that are active and down always hide


Your fish will be more likely to swim openly if there are plants in the aquarium. Plants make them feel safe. Also, the water chemistry will be more stable, thus healthier. Plants are natures filter. They remove the waste products from the water that make fish sick.


----------



## larryq

Goby said:


> Your fish will be more likely to swim openly if there are plants in the aquarium. Plants make them feel safe. Also, the water will be healthier. Plants are natures filter. They remove the waste products from the water that make fish sick.



well, maybe ill consider a plant or so. How hard is it to grow just like a small amount of moss on some driftwood. Like in this picture:


----------



## majerah1

Thats a starter. I can guarantee that moss filled in quite nicely. I suppose if you kept it trimmed shour it could stay like that but moss grown is awesome! IMO anyways.


----------



## larryq

Yeah I am excited. I jut ordered the perfect piece of driftwood from www.SusquehannaDriftwood.com ~For All Of Your Driftwood Wants & Needs~

I cant wait to get it... though where can I buy moss from? lol

And are there any tutorials or anything on how to grow it?


----------



## larryq

Also, is that a background in your 15 gallon column tank in the pictures above? If so that is perfect for what im looking for. I am having trouble finding any kind of background for this tank due to its height. Did you make it?


----------



## majerah1

Put in a request here in the for sale/wanted section. 

Basically all he did was use fishing line to tie it to the wood. It will grow as long as it has some decent lighting. Once it gets as long as you want, trim it and you can tie what you trimmed to another spot. 

The light should be bright enough for java moss.


----------



## larryq

majerah1 said:


> Put in a request here in the for sale/wanted section.
> 
> Basically all he did was use fishing line to tie it to the wood. It will grow as long as it has some decent lighting. Once it gets as long as you want, trim it and you can tie what you trimmed to another spot.
> 
> The light should be bright enough for java moss.


I see, now i dont always have to have it tied with fishing line right? Wont it eventually grow onto the driftwood by itself. Sorry if that's a dumb question lol


----------



## larryq

Also can I grow the moss on just the driftwood without that black subtrate you have or with that natural white sand?

I just wanna use the regular gravel substrate, though I wouldn't mind the white sand


----------



## majerah1

If it is on the wood the substrate wont matter, thats your preference.


----------



## Chickie_online

Will the marine land LED lights above be enough for a planted tank? I'm looking for an upgrade but can't find anything other than removal of the stock hood and doing something like listed above but I don't have much space for something like that. HELP!


----------



## coralbandit

Chickie_online said:


> Will the marine land LED lights above be enough for a planted tank? I'm looking for an upgrade but can't find anything other than removal of the stock hood and doing something like listed above but I don't have much space for something like that. HELP!


At best that light will grow only low(lowest) light plants.This is on a low tank.On anything taller than a 10 it may not even support those.


----------

